# [SOLVED][ath9k] AR9285 transmituje tylko do 65Mb/s

## Bialy

Tak jak w temacie.

Posiadam kartę AR9285:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

Działa ona w standardzie 'n', jednak transmituje dane tylko do 65Mb/s.

Sterownik jest wykorzystywany przez hostapd:

```
interface=wlan0

driver=nl80211

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=Gentoo

country_code=PL

ieee80211d=1

hw_mode=g

channel=11

beacon_int=100

dtim_period=2

max_num_sta=255

rts_threshold=2347

fragm_threshold=2346

macaddr_acl=0

accept_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.accept

deny_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.deny

auth_algs=1

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

wmm_enabled=1

wmm_ac_bk_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_bk_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_bk_aifs=7

wmm_ac_bk_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_bk_acm=0

wmm_ac_be_aifs=3

wmm_ac_be_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_be_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_be_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_be_acm=0

wmm_ac_vi_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vi_cwmin=3

wmm_ac_vi_cwmax=4

wmm_ac_vi_txop_limit=94

wmm_ac_vi_acm=0

wmm_ac_vo_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmin=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmax=3

wmm_ac_vo_txop_limit=47

wmm_ac_vo_acm=0

ieee80211n=1

wme_enabled=1

ht_capab=[HT40-][SHORT-GI-20][SHORT-GI-40]

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

wpa=2

wpa_passphrase=K0ch@m_Gent00

wpa_pairwise=CCMP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP
```

Stawiając system znalazłem post, że komuś zadziałało 130Mb/s, tylko nie mogę go teraz namierzyć  :Sad: 

Przypuszczam, że to jakiś problem z konfiguracją.

--EDIT--

Poprawiono błędy.Last edited by Bialy on Thu Apr 12, 2012 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Znalazłem takie coś:

```

Index MCS         Modulacja        Ilość strumieni      Prędkość    802.11n

                                                        20 MHz         40 MHz

                                                     L-GI   S-GI    L-GI   S-GI

0                   BPSK                  1          6.5    7.2     13.5   15

1                   QPSK                  1          13     14.4    27     30

2                   QPSK                  1          19.5   21.7    40.5   45

3                   16-QAM                1          26     28.9    54     60

4                   16-QAM                1          39     43.3    81     90

5                   64-QAM                1          52     57.8    108    120

6                   64-QAM                1          58.5   65      122    135

7                   64-QAM                1          65     72.2    135    150

8                   BPSK                  2          13     14.4    27     30

9                   QPSK                  2          26     28.9    54     60

10                  QPSK                  2          39     43.3    81     90

11                  16-QAM                2          52     57.8    108    120

12                  16-QAM                2          78     86.7    162    180

13                  64-QAM                2          104    116     216    240

14                  64-QAM                2          117    130     243    270

15                  64-QAM                2          130    144     270    300
```

Co tłumaczy wszystkie wątpliwości.

PS. 'Tabelka' została zoptymalizowana pod przeglądarkę Opera_Win32

----------

